# Burton AK Oven Mitt vs Hestra or others?



## ggc100 (Aug 27, 2018)

Hestra gloves aren't all that great in my opinion. I had the Seth Morrison Pro model which were very comfy but weren't the best quality, only used them for about 3 weeks before the thumb leather started to rip. Myself and co-workers all got Hestra gloves as part of a store pro deal, and many of us had issues with them (ink running from gloves when wet, stitching coming undone and rips).

As for the Ak Oven Mitts (my current pair), I love them. Really warm, really comfortable and easy to get on and off and no problems with waterproofing at all. Before the Oven Mitts I had the Ak Hover Mitt which were also amazing. I've had no problem with the durability of the Ak burton line as long as to treat them with care.

Get the oven mitts, you won't regret it.


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up on the Hestra Morrisson model! I was just about to order a pair of gloves. I do have the Army Leather pair and like them, but I'd be pissed if I spent that amount on the Seth model and they didn't hold up. I too have the Burton Oven Mitt and love them. Haven't had any issues whatsoever. My only concern is the elastic wrist strap is starting to fray a bit from taking them on and off all the time. It's holding up pretty well, but afraid it may break, easy fix though. These things are the warmest gloves/mitts I've ever owned. Your hands stay extremely warm and I can't wear them if it's in the 30's or so, just gets too hot. I've never had to wear the liners underneath, just a great quality mitt!


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

SWANY Tri-plex. :thumbsup:

I have as many as three years out of a pair. They are warm and pretty darn bombproof.

Solid Choice


----------



## jerry gnarcia (Feb 11, 2017)

The one thing I hate about the oven mitt is the wrist. The cuff doesn't have an elastic and its too small to fit over jacket sleeves easily, so you can't pull it on and off. Really odd design choice for a snowboard glove.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

jerry gnarcia said:


> The one thing I hate about the oven mitt is the wrist. The cuff doesn't have an elastic and its too small to fit over jacket sleeves easily, so you can't pull it on and off. Really odd design choice for a snowboard glove.



They are an undermitt, not meant for over the sleeve.

Over/under, just a preference thing. I happen to prefer under.


----------



## wkd (Jun 23, 2016)

have some freethepowder mitts which are great for cold condititions


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Black Diamond Spark mitts or gloves............similar to Hestra's..........quarter of the price...........


----------



## maloven (Nov 10, 2018)

MJP said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the Hestra Morrisson model! I was just about to order a pair of gloves. I do have the Army Leather pair and like them, but I'd be pissed if I spent that amount on the Seth model and they didn't hold up. I too have the Burton Oven Mitt and love them. Haven't had any issues whatsoever. My only concern is the elastic wrist strap is starting to fray a bit from taking them on and off all the time. It's holding up pretty well, but afraid it may break, easy fix though. These things are the warmest gloves/mitts I've ever owned. Your hands stay extremely warm and I can't wear them if it's in the 30's or so, just gets too hot. I've never had to wear the liners underneath, just a great quality mitt!


How would you compare the Hestra Army Leather vs the Burton Oven Mitt?
Which is warmer?
Which is easier to clean?
Which is more waterproof?


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

I have the army gloves and vs the oven mitt's, they're much cooler. The burton mitt's keep your hands extremely warm! so warm that I needed to another pair of gloves or mitts when it wasn't freezing out. Waterproofing on the mitt's has held up and can't recall my hands getting wet, ever. I prefer gloves, but my mitts are the go to when it's cold out for sure. The army gloves are warm as well, but i just find my mitts get my hands hot. I wouldn't be wearing the mitts in 40 degree weather, they're just so warm. Both are pretty easy to clean, no worries there


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Oldman said:


> SWANY Tri-plex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, I bought a pair in 08 and wore them for like 4 seasons and still have them for non snowboard use like shoveling the driveway. If I never wore holes in the leather from chopping and stacking firewood I could re-treat them and they'd be water proof again. But who wants to wear gloves that old all the time.

I have also good things to say about Pow gloves. 

Bought some M. E. C. Gore tex mitts 2 years ago and they were the worst prices of shit I ever used. From day 1 they got wet easy and stayed cold all day. They felt like old mitts that need replacing from the first time on the hill.


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

I have an older version of the Quick Silver T. Rice claw mittens. Really like them. Wish I bought a few pairs of them I haven't found gloves that keep my hands warm like these and are as comfortable. 

https://www.quiksilver.com/travis-rice-natural-10k-gloves-EQYHN00017.html


----------



## Shredad64 (Aug 10, 2018)

Your wasting time and $$$$. Kinco 901T will cost you about $28 and blow away $80-$200 pairs of gloves. Those who know understand what I’m sayin.... kinco baby! ?


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

Shredad64 said:


> Your wasting time and $$$$. Kinco 901T will cost you about $28 and blow away $80-$200 pairs of gloves. Those who know understand what I’m sayin.... kinco baby! ?


Never heard of these until now, just did some research and Im sold

Just ordered a pair of the mittens and some sno-seal for 35 bucks, will report back after my trip next week!


----------



## Shredad64 (Aug 10, 2018)

Bazinga! Sweet....water proof these every season and they will last years! Best Buy ever...enjoy!


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Shredad64 said:


> Your wasting time and $$$$. Kinco 901T will cost you about $28 and blow away $80-$200 pairs of gloves. Those who know understand what I’m sayin.... kinco baby! ?


This, so much this. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

